# Sticky  Marketplace Rules - Read before posting



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

The marketplace rules are located in the following thread. You're required to read and understand them before making any threads or replies in the Marketplace sub-forums.

Link: http://www.routerforums.com/routerforums-com-news-feedback/21190-marketplace-rules.html


----------

